# Granny's Christmas Hoon.(Details)CANCELLED



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought it would be better to startover afresh, with the details.
I hope you will like them, and support .

The Date 20th December
Start at my house Usual bacon butties & coffee.
Cars away from here 10.30am.
The drive will be around the Lancashire Beauty Spots.
There will be a enroute Treasure hunt.
Couple of Photo stops enroute.
Finish off at local eating house.
As i have said before if anyone needs a bed for the night we can accomadate a few people.

I am going to ask everyone for a MINIMUM Â£5 
Donation, This will be collected and given to Derian House, Our local Childrens Hospice.

There will be some treasure Hunt prizes,
Kindly donated by my local Audi Dealers at Blackburn & Preston.
Oh by the way the first prize(i think you will like this)
IS A 2 DAY Â TRIP FOR 2 PEOPLE TO THE AUDI FACTORY IN GERMANY AT Ingolstat(spelling)
Flying from Manchester .Date to be arranged.
Whilst there you will be taken to see the production of A4 & A3 & TT bodies, also you will go to see the Audi Museum.
If you dont want to go then i could always fill in for you.Thank you very much Preston & Blackburn Audi.

Are there any intrested parties out there.
Everyone driving either 4 Rings or VAG is welcome.

If you could let me have names and numbers A.S.A.P. i would be obliged.

Many thanks Carol

CANCELLED.

I SHALL TRY TO RE-ORGANIZE THIS DRIVE IN THE NEW YEAR.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A brilliant achievement, Carol [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I will be there with A3DFU and 1 or two passengers (Ron and my sister, Elina)

And I will bring some Yam Yams


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent result.

Can i just add as a little caviat, that the donation from Preston / Blackburn Audi was made by Stuart Thompson (Dealer Principal & MD) & by some strange coincidence, its his S8 that i've just purchased  ;D (small world).

Please put me down as a 90% defo. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

you know we will be there Â ;D ;D ;D need to pick those items up ,while we are there Â  
Great  the prize ;D ;D ;D ;D excellent work on this so many thanks


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't make it now :'(

Just booked to go cruising around the Carribean that week 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> go cruising around the Carribean that week 8)


Make sure you don't sink you S8  :

Nice picture Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Make sure you don't sink you S8 Â  :
> 
> Nice picture Paul Â


Thanks Danni.

Going to miss watching Grease (the show) in Manchester as well now. Bloody holidays getting in the way of fun & driving enjoyment  ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

.granny just looked at the day it's saturday.
my busy day probley of the year. :'( :'( :'(

will i ever to go on a cruise.
may pop round with jane for a butty before then ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody holidays getting in the way of fun & driving enjoyment  ;D


Life is such a drag, isn't it  :
I like the _other marque_ pics too 



> will i ever to go on a cruise.


Mark, you can just follow my round the Pennines one day if you wish  [smiley=dude.gif]

Carol,
I believe you'll have John W. in his Audi V8 along. I'll see him on the 18th Nov. and check again


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Will try my best for this (purely for the superb prize), but I do have a Chrimbo do that night so I might have to go early....or I could just turn up in my party togs [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorry to have to do this but i think that possibly it could be to near to christmas, or there are lot's of other drives taking place at a similar time.
However if you want i can try to re- organize it some time in the New Year.
Carol :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( I was really looking forward to this :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

I will go and sulk now: buhu buhuhu :'( :'( :'(


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we are both sulking :'( :'( :'(

And I was going to bring three more cars along :'( :'(

I think we'll have to vote with our feet wheels and turn up in great numbers ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I was looking forward to the best bacon butties in lanc's Â :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( and the ,snow ,ice ,fog ,sleet , ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And gear stick warmers ;D ;D

CAROL, where are you???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You called , evil child.
I'm here.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> You called , evil child.
> I'm here.


Hurray, granny ;D ;D
Can we have some barm cakes with bangers and yam yams, ppppleeaasseeeee :
And snow and ice and fog and low flying witches 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi carol

if you do another run not saturday please,we could have a christmas shopping trip,its only november


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> hi carol
> 
> if you do another run not saturday please,we could have a christmas shopping trip,its only november


You need to get organised, Mark 8) ;D
You wouldn't go Christmas shopping as late as the 20th Dec, or would you 

I mean, I do my Christmas shopping on the 5th January


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Carol,

I hope you don't mind me playing fairy godmother here and x-linking threads:
they want to cruise on the 20th and so do we [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Do I have to hide now for being cheeky :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni.
What do you mean.
??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Danni.
> What do you mean.
> ??? ??? ??? ???


I posted a link to your 20th December drive on _the other forum_ in addition to what you have posted over there. Because some of the boys'n'gals down south want to cruise on the 20th.

20th December: a popular day for TT treasure hunts


----------

